# Difference between protection and Schutzhund



## Geminon (Oct 8, 2011)

HI Im a new GSD owner he's just about to turn 4 months and am intersted in getting him into some sort of protection training. I wanted to ask whats the difference between protection training and schutzhund if there is any? And what should i look for in a training/club facility? I've found some people who ask over 800.00 for protection traing (barking and bite work and a few other things) I thought that price was a bit over the top but then again i dont know what prices are reasonable to begin with. 

He, like all GSD puppies, loves to bite legs and hands (only the family members for some reason, if a stranger came up to him he'll lick them to death haha ) so is this kind of training good for him? ad what age should he begin?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Training is ongoing, not just an $800 session pack. A 4 month old pup should not start PP training until he has matured mentally some.
I would look and go to different training clubs in your area and see what you like and make sure the people know what they are doing(do not send your dog away for training/do this yourself!). You can start SchH anytime, but do not rush your pup...especially in the defensive stuff. SchH has 3 phases, tracking, obedience and protection. 
Protection doesn't start until the pup is more mature/ so you can start the other two now. Bitework/tugging is not a good time to start now~ teething stage starts around 4 months, won't be done til about 7 months. So that should be put on hold til teeth are in.
If the dog has'it', he will do fine in either venue and starting later is better mentally, especially for a male pup. Work on confidence building/track/article indication/even retrieves can be started now if you think you want to do SchH. Find a good club!
I like Sch type training to start, because you do more obedience/control work on the dog. Control is key whichever you decide to do.


----------

